# Taking hedgie out?



## Lilysmommy

I was just wondering if anyone ever just takes their hedge out with them shopping or doing errands or whatever, or if it's just unnecessary stress on the little one. Also, if you have ever taken your hedge out with you in a carrier bag or something, have you ever gotten in trouble for having an animal in a store?


----------



## LizardGirl

I take Inky out shopping with me often (He likes to choose random toys and things for himself). I've never got any trouble from it, most people are just interested in the rabbit/squirrel/raccoon/deformed dog/porcupine/gerbil/mexican spined hamster/etc etc that I tote around! 

...and yes, I've got all those before. Sad, isn't it?




You will want to make sure your hedgie is okay with this though. If it stresses him/her out a lot, it's best to let them relax at home.


----------



## sagesmommy

i like taking Sage grocery shopping. as long as you have a comfy place for them to sleep in if they want to. I got " What kind of chihuahua is that?!" :lol: haha!


----------



## drpepperheather

Oohhhh...that sounds like fun! What kind of carrier do you guys use? Just one of those little front pouches for pets? Could you just use a simple little tote-type purse with an open top, or would the carrier need to close at the top and have some sort of ventiliation?


----------



## LizardGirl

As sad as it is, I have a Webkinz stuffed animal carrier for Inky. He's small enough so he fits it perfect. Hedgies over 300 grams prolly wouldn't fit, though. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Awesome. I think I might try taking her out shopping or someplace with me sometime, then. Probably in a few months, though, it's freezing out where I am (Michigan) right now. Have either of you guys ever gotten in trouble for having an animal in a grocery store or anyplace else that has food? That's the other thing I was a little concerned about, besides stressing her out.


----------



## Lilysmommy

> most people are just interested in the rabbit/squirrel/raccoon/deformed dog/porcupine/gerbil/mexican spined hamster/etc etc that I tote around! /quote]
> 
> Lol, I can't believe you've actually gotten 'deformed dog'. :lol: Now I'm looking forward to taking her out sometime, and seeing what people say.


----------



## LizardGirl

I know, it is hilarious! Although the most outrageous was recently when some *ahm stupid ahm* teen came up and said, "sweet, a mexican spined hamster. Aren't those poisonous?" and walked away. I was shocked! Hehehe :lol: 

I take Inky into a lot of grocery stores, and the same thing. No one's ever complained, but we certainly don't have any lack of attention!


----------



## smhufflepuff

For now, in Michigan, I'd say: no way! Only take your hedgie out for emergency-type reasons like going to the vet. 

After it warms up, it'll depend on your hedgie's temperament. Mine, for example, is rather huffy if she's kept awake during daylight hours and will keep wriggling and running about until she gets back under her blanket in her house. But you might be lucky like LG... it sounds like her mexican spined hamster is quite content to travel. 

If you do go out, make sure to think through all the things that could happen and have a plan for it before you hit the streets. You might think about things like: What if hedgie poops or pees? What if hedgie gets upset and wants to go somewhere quiet? What if a store owner asks you to leave because pets aren't allowed inside? What if the weather changes and it starts getting too hot or too cold? Will you let people pet your hedgie? What if hedgie bites? What if people hurt or scare hedgie?


----------



## r_k_chic47

Hey, I see 2 more people from michigan! woo! what part of michigan are you guys from?

Anyways, I have yet to take Pepper to any stores but I did get asked about him when I took him to the vet. And whenever I go to the swap meet I got him from (in Indiana) and there are hedgehogs there, everyone is like amazed at them and crowded around and for some reason it really annoys me when they call them porcupines lol. Pet peeve I guess :roll: I mean come on, porcupines are huge! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'm from Grand Ledge, it's right next to Lansing. And I'm definitely not taking her out right now, it's freezing for me, much less my little one!  But I think I'd like to take her shopping sometime, after it gets much, much warmer outside. Till then, she's staying nice and snug in my bedroom, unless a vet visit is required.


----------



## sagesmommy

if your worried about getting in trouble for having an animal in a store i would just ... go where the pets go! Petco! trust me people are just as interested in what the hedgehog is and isnt at petco just as much as other shopping places if not more! (i also have a webkins holder for my hedgehog, it came with the hedgehog webkin i got for christmas!


----------



## K9_girl1994

do you guys ever let anyone pet your hedgies?


----------



## hedgiesrule

i think letting people touch the hedgie would be fine. but people could accidentally scare your hedgie. but dont let people hold the hedgie unless they are familiar with hedgies. if you let people who aren't familiar with hedgies hold the hedgie, they might get scared and drop the hedgie...which (if dropped from high up) may injure the hedgie.


----------



## K9_girl1994

cool even if they are familier with hedgies I probably wont be able to let them hold Bruno. I dont want to take that chance. If Bruno is scared I will just leave the store and head out for the car and wait in there with him. I got it all planned out


----------



## LizardGirl

I will never let anyone hold Inky unless they are a close friend. If I am out and someone wants to pet him, (depending on the person) I will let them pet him on the back (after warning he IS poky) or say sorry, he's being a bit huffy (whether he is or not) and say no.


----------



## K9_girl1994

ok then thanx


----------



## hedgiesrule

well, when i say familiar with hedgies, i mean, like, a breeder or other hedgie owner. but if your hedgie is scared, then i wouldn't let ANYONE hold the hedgie. i would just try to calm the hedgie down and leave the store as soon as i could. but if somebody touches the hedgie, then i would just warn them that they might get nibbled or licked if the hedgie annoints with their hand.


----------



## K9_girl1994

yeah I probably wont let anyone pet Bruno unless I know them. There is a nice woman at the pet store though who I probably would let pet him.  It matters how realaxed Bruno is.


----------



## hedgiesrule

yea. i guess you could let people pet the hedgie unless, like, the hedgie is freaking out. you wouldn't want to upset the hedgie, would you? just be careful who you let pet the hedgie. and i bet the pet store employee would love to pet Bruno.


----------

